# What Choke to use



## david ice fishing (Jan 5, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thats more of myth than anything and is a marketing tool.. The porting actually serves to slow the spin of the wad..


 

well this chokes gotta help some what my slug barrel i had ported and it was a different gun 2 shoot so any with the choke is gonna be nice and the choke wasnt even a 1/3 the price a porting a barrel


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Do some research.. If it changes you "pysche" that is half the battle..


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

HUHHhh 

Remind me to never hunt with any of you guys with ported barrels of any sort. I have hearing problems now and do not want to make it any worse.


----------

